# Where would you camp in Scotland?



## Admin (Nov 2, 2017)

Campervanannie, Daisymini and I are currently playing out in Scotland. Today we are camping on the side of Loch Ness.

We have about another week before we need to head home and we are looking for suggestions of great places to visit and camping in Scotland. A couple of things to consider:

1) There are three motorhomes and we don't want to overcrowd the places we stop, so they must be big.
2) We have already been to Glencoe and Skye.
3) Must be suitable for wheelchair users.
4) It is November.

Where would you go if you could?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 2, 2017)

A nice run up the East Coast towards John of Groats there are some nice caravan sites and POI along that stretch that could easily accommodate your vans.

Alf


----------



## Wully (Nov 2, 2017)

Head round by Nairn Lossiemouth Elgin way weather always seems to be kinder along that stretch of coast think it’s sign posted all the way as the east coast trail cullin Macduff Fraserburgh round to Peterhead some nice wee harbours beaches it’s different fae the mountains lochs of west coast but still worth a visit if you’ve never done it before.  Ide stop on harbour car park across road from Parkdean caravan park Nairn plenty room for vans then along to Forres there’s a realy nice parking at beach with toilets and a walk into village then there’s a kind newish parking area at Banff with facilities right next to harbour with enough room for the musketeers


----------



## 2cv (Nov 2, 2017)

Just down the road to the ski car parks at Aviemore. I normally use the lower one, great views. There's an honesty box for a contribution.


----------



## spigot (Nov 2, 2017)

The POI at Carrbridge is good, clean toilets, plenty of room for 3 big vans & a great little pub round the corner which would suit Annie & Sue.


----------



## runnach (Nov 2, 2017)

2cv said:


> Just down the road to the ski car parks at Aviemore. I normally use the lower one, great views. There's an honesty box for a contribution.
> View attachment 59330


 Second that one, stopped there myself a few years back , Bridge Inn in Aviemore itself Ecclefechan Tart is good for a wee guilty pleasure 

Channa


----------



## caledonia (Nov 2, 2017)

2cv said:


> Just down the road to the ski car parks at Aviemore. I normally use the lower one, great views. There's an honesty box for a contribution.
> View attachment 59330



Loads of nice spots round Aviemore area. Loch An eilein being on of my favourites. Heading to Wester Ross for a few days tomorrow so will keep an eye out for your convoy.


----------



## Mul (Nov 2, 2017)

LOCH MAREE, Slatterdale - it's in the POI's but you'll have to be a full member to view it  

Toilet block may still be open. Level compacted gravel (ok ?) and a nice quiet  view for a night but no pavements or tourist tat shops. 3 vans no probs.


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 2, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> Head round by Nairn Lossiemouth Elgin way weather always seems to be kinder along that stretch of coast think it’s sign posted all the way as the east coast trail cullin Macduff Fraserburgh round to Peterhead some nice wee harbours beaches it’s different fae the mountains lochs of west coast but still worth a visit if you’ve never done it before.  Ide stop on harbour car park across road from Parkdean caravan park Nairn plenty room for vans then along to Forres there’s a realy nice parking at beach with toilets and a walk into village then there’s a kind newish parking area at Banff with facilities right next to harbour with enough room for the musketeers



We have done the east coast quite a lot and are looking for something different maybe on a lochside but not the usual Lomond or ness or maybe in the Cairgorms national park come on you guys inspire us.


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 2, 2017)

2cv said:


> Just down the road to the ski car parks at Aviemore. I normally use the lower one, great views. There's an honesty box for a contribution.
> View attachment 59330



Love the look of that one.


----------



## eddyt (Nov 2, 2017)

hi
  bernerra beach is good. lots of room.


----------



## Tim120 (Nov 2, 2017)

Another vote for Loch Maree. There in July this year and boy was it busy... Us and two others.

Here is google maps.Google Maps


----------



## Tonybvi (Nov 2, 2017)

How about my local stomping grounds - loads of stopovers on the road between Tomintoul and Ballater, or around the Braemar and Glenshee area?
Tony


----------



## Robmac (Nov 2, 2017)

Applecross every time for me!


----------



## Wully (Nov 2, 2017)

I’d do this run if I had the time it’s got to be one of the best trips you’ll ever do there’s  the expense of the ferry’s but worth every penny if not this time put on you’re bucket list this is the best trip in Britain by a country mile that’s my opinion I’m a wee bit bias.


----------



## Wully (Nov 2, 2017)

Achmelvich near lochinver on the west coast then there’s Kylesku on same road couple of realy nice spots near Ullapool Plockton stoped at all these places this year with no problems then there’s the wee farmers place at sheildaig that’s got an honesty box with views to die for. I’ll add a few photosploktonkylesku sheildaig.   I’m sitting here writing this just feel like jumping in van and joining youse to help out all my wee places are in my head


----------



## highlandron (Nov 2, 2017)

Lots of great submissions.  I like the look of the Carrbridge POI for the proximity to the local pubs, however the isolation of the lower car park at the Cairngorm ski centre really is tempting.    You can give us all a wave on the web-cam :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 2, 2017)

I would be tempted to go north west on the A835 from Inverness up to Ullapool which is a lovely town.It's a stunning drive along a couple of lochs with plenty of stops on the poi database,most of them have great views over the water.If you want to go further north there is a fabulous trip up the west coast right up to Durness and then around the perimeter of Loch Eriboll one of my favourite drives.It's a single track road with passing places around the loch but quite easy if you go steady.


----------



## maingate (Nov 2, 2017)

Why is there a problem with somewhere to stay?

There are lots of Old Folks Homes in Scotland, they cannot all be full.


----------



## rugbyken (Nov 2, 2017)

we stopped at the falls of shin on the way up to orkney last year got pictures of salmon leaping the falls great spot and Edrador distillery above pitlochry a proper old cottage distillry not the factories most are


----------



## wildebus (Nov 2, 2017)

If I had a bed and a heater in my camperbus I would come up and join your convoy  

If you are into stargazing you could head to the Dumfries and Galloway Dark Park on your way back south.  Haven't been myself yet but meant to be very relaxing ( very nice generally around that area as well)


----------



## vwalan (Nov 2, 2017)

dont camp. leave nothing outside and park. 
have a good one .
bit worried with all this mention of campsites .


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 2, 2017)

wildebus said:


> If I had a bed and a heater in my camperbus I would come up and join your convoy
> 
> If you are into stargazing you could head to the Dumfries and Galloway Dark Park on your way back south.  Haven't been myself yet but meant to be very relaxing ( very nice generally around that area as well)



Now that sounds interesting.


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 2, 2017)

vwalan said:


> dont camp. leave nothing outside and park.
> have a good one .
> bit worried with all this mention of campsites .



Worry not we are only there to fill up and empty then we are off again


----------



## hotrats (Nov 3, 2017)

head to Oban then Tarbert [mmmmfresh seafood] go left after tarbert to skipness then maybe ferry to Arran then over to Ardrossen to head to Dunfries.
Oops my bad,winter sailings,boat goes from Tarbert to Lochranza.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 3, 2017)

*Girvan harbour*

Loads of room.
Toilets
Water
Local services
Nice town


----------



## Mul (Nov 3, 2017)

Come  on then tell us ....

Where did the roll of the cornucopia dice  of sage advice  take you ? We NEED  to know


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 3, 2017)

wildebus said:


> If I had a bed and a heater in my camperbus I would come up and join your convoy
> 
> Workies van then.:lol-049:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 3, 2017)

Dumfries & Galloway, just drive around. Loads of logging trails & pull-ins.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm just back from a week at Lochaline ... there's water, toilets a snack bar and a small shop ... also a ferry over to Mull.  I personally like to park down by the old west pier and you'll get no bother from the lads that are currently staying in the big house as they are away working all day.

Oh and there's a hotel and at least one food stop/café/restaurant but I don't use them.


----------



## caledonia (Nov 3, 2017)

Admin said:


> Campervanannie, Daisymini and I are currently playing out in Scotland. Today we are camping on the side of Loch Ness.
> 
> We have about another week before we need to head home and we are looking for suggestions of great places to visit and camping in Scotland. A couple of things to consider:
> 
> ...



Where did the mother ship and the other intrepid voyagers land tonight?


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 3, 2017)

runnach said:


> Fell out the club and hotel a few times, AP. Mostly after a dive at the pier, drops down to 50+ metres!!
> 
> Is silica mine open?



I know it was open the last time I was there and I am fairly certain it still is, a biggish boat was close by the dock there as we were leaving.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 3, 2017)

The first time I visited the area I went along the old road, which on maps looks passable all the way, but it isn't.   You can get past the mine by passing under a very low conveyor belt, my van just made it but shortly after that the road is blocked off.  I went along because there was a cache there and I intended to use the road to get back onto the main road ... when I arrived the day before, I was going to come down the old road and return on the main road, I'm glad I changed my mind at the last minute.  It was nice to stand in front of the air vent on a cold day, I think they do tours into the mine, but I didn't go in.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 3, 2017)

runnach said:


> Is that the road that part runs down Loch Linnhe, if so, I did it years ago on our first ver wild camp trip in our old VW T25. Route certainly was a memorable drive!!
> 
> Back then I knew the owners of Lochaline dive centre, where we got ourselves a freebie shower, others pay a small fee, not sure if still the same??
> 
> Be good to do a tour, maybe do this next time up that way. Have you taken the road up to Drimnin, AP?



I really couldn't say.  When I go down there I usually take the long way around and skip the ferry and then I always take the scenic route down the B8043 rather than the A884 which is a couple of miles before you get to Stronian.  The B8043 eventually rejoins the A884 about 10 to 12 miles before Lochaline.  The B8043 is probably the road you mean, and, as you say it is a memorable drive ... I love those kind of roads.

The road I meant is an unnamed road that begins at the ferry terminal in Lochaline and runs along the side of Loch Aline and rejoins the A884 about 4 or 5 miles out of Lochaline.  On the map it looks like a through road all the way (and probably was at one time) but when I tried to use it it takes you, literally, into the mines and along to a small diving centre which has its own dock etc.  It looked quite impressive when I saw it and I think it had a café etc.  Once you pass under the conveyer belt that presumably loads the boats the "road" for lack of a better description has a couple of very small turning/parking bays where there is a geocache at one then you get to the dive centre.  When I was there the dive centre was just getting ready to depart with their victims for the day and it was bloody difficult to maneuver in the confined spaces, my van taking up a major amount of their available space.  I had to abandon my van and walk to the cache which was just beyond the part where the original road just disappeared in a confusion of access ways to the mine and the dive centre area.  The cache I was interested in was not too far beyond the dive centre and while I was walking along I saw a couple of cyclist who looked as though they had come down the road I had intended to use the day I arrived but changed my mind at the last minute.

If you Google Lochaline and zoom in you will see the wee road I mean.

The first time I visited Lochaline, I was talking to a dutch woman who had walked along to see the mines, I believe they weren't all that long re-opened.  I am fairly certain that I saw a poster on the snack bar saying you could go on a tour inside the mine, but I might be mistaken, though I am pretty certain you could.  In fact, as I type this I think the auld wifie who runs/ran the snack bar (she was trying to sell it so she could retire) as the dutch woman if she had taken the tour but she said she hadn't.  I certainly did notice just how fine the sand was when I was plodding through some of it and also the big chunks which presumably is how it comes out of the mountain, I was surprised at how hard the chunks were considering how soft and fine the sand is.  The auld wifie in the snack bar told me a little of the history about how the sand was shipped to Italy and Venice(?) to be used for making the finest of glassware.  Then a new supply was found somewhere more economical but that recently dried up, ran out or was of inferior quality and the locals were ever so chuffed that they had to re-open the mine here.

It was one of those cases where you could hear the depth of feeling in her voice as she talked about the history of it all, she was almost passionate about it.  It kinda stuck in my mind because of that and she gave me my food at local prices instead of tourist price, probably because I took the time to listen to her stories about the mine and her snack bar.  She has photos of her original caravan/trailer that she started with many years ago in the same place and over the years she got permission to build the snack bar that operates there now and I quote "This is a protected pier, no-one is allowed to build on it, but I got permission!"

I did consider asking about her when I was there, but they were just closing up and the person who seemed to be running it was a much younger person, maybe an employee because I know the auld yin did have help sometimes in the summer when it was busy.  Maybe next time I'll ask.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 3, 2017)

Just an afterthought ... I'm sure I posted this last year.  The first time I went down there last year I came back up the wee B8043 and met a BIG MH coming the other way ... just at the narrowest bits where the cliff face and road are one and the same ... I saw it coming in the distance so I took the opportunity to pull into a good wide space to wait for it and let it pass, it took him ages to get to me as he crawled along ... I have NEVER seen such an expression of terror on a driver's face when he crawled past me ... it was a French MH and it was quite a big 'un, in the end I kinda assumed it was a hired unit and he was sh!t feart of damaging it. His passenger didn't look as though she was feeling much more confident in his driving skills either.  It just made me feel proud to be Scottish and to have roads like this to play on.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 3, 2017)

No, I have never been on the Drimmin road that I know of ... funnily enough, every time I see the sign I snigger 'coz, as any Glaswegian will know, we pronounce Drymen Drimmen and it just makes me grin to think they moved Drymen up to the west coast.

Oops, I was just looking at the maps and yes, I have been up the Drimmin road.  Again there is a geocache away up near the end where that big rock with the hole in it is ... I can't remember the story exactly, but it was supposed to be a wishing stone or a heart's desire stone or something.  You were supposed to climb through the hole and stop to make your wish for the love of your life to want you or something like that ... it didnae work!

A short extract from the Geocache page:


[...] "The cache is hidden at the side of the road leading to Drimnin. Parking is easy and the cache is only a few yards from the road.
 The wishing stone is a natural faeture and will be obvious when you see it. Climb through the hole and make a wish. Or even if you can not climb through, make a wish anyway.
 The very fact that you are in this glorious place looking out over the sound of Mull means you are having a good day no matter what the weather is doing.
 We have seen otters, dolphins, seals and basking sharks in the area, so keep your eyes peeled." [...]

A picture of the stone also taken from the geocache pages, somewhere I have a couple of my van parked beside it:


----------

